# Red spotlights



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

When i used to keep lizards years ago, i was advised to heat them using a red spotlamp which would be left on 24/7, but obviously run through a stat. Is this now considered bad practice? Also for species such as beardies, if ceramic heaters are used, do spotlights also need to be used during the day as they associate light and heat?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

urmm... depends what lizards i spose.. 
as for beardies, depends what your room temperature is at night, Personally we just use spot light bulbs and uv tubes in their vivs and have no heating at night because the room never gets cold enough to need it... 
OWen


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

Bump?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I would consider it not good practice to keep them on 24/7 yes...

Basically most reptiles cannot see the red spectrum of light therefore they would appear to be in darkness. Its dependant on the lizard/snake species but I would always prefer to use ceramics over bulbs. 

For beardies you would need UV anyway which would provide the photo period. Is keeping beardies what you had in mind?


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

I currently use ceramics for my royals, but in the past when kept diurnal species of lizard, i have used a heat mat to control temp day and night, and created 'basking spots' by using clear spotlights during the day. I did this mainly because i thought that the increased levels of light (from the spot lights in addition to the uv tube) were important to the lizards. However i am very happy with my current set up using ceramics, but was wandering if i get lizards again can i use soley ceramics or do i need to create the 'basking spots' using a spot lamp?

I am not doubting you at all, but what is the reason using red bulbs 24/7 would be considered bad practice?

Oh and sorry for the long post!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

well i'd say bad practice because it would depend on the red bulb... there is only a certain spectrum of light they cannot see. If you go getting bulbs that are slightly clear at the top for example they would no doubt still see some light.... 

i also believe you should provide a drop in temperature at night time, therefore the bulb should be turned off. Most lizards will tollerate temps as low as 65f for a few hours during the winter so there is simply no need for heating during the nights


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers for clearin that one up pal!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

no worries dude....


----------

